# Vignette



## MYFANWY1

Going to Italy, through Switzerland where do I get vignette from & how much is it & how does it work, I might sound a bit dullllll but there is not much info on here. Any help will be great, thanks in advance.
Eddie.


----------



## 1302

We got ours for Austria and Slovenia on the border, I am sure Switzerland will have a similar set up


----------



## hblewett

The vignette applies to vehicles up to 3.5 tonnes for the use of motorways. Over 3.5 tonnes a charge applies to all roads with a different regime.

Vignettes can be bought at the border - Switzerland has border controls on major routes - it is very simple to pay - they will be there to take your money!

Last time I went it was a one year vignette which you must display on your windscreen - I don't know the current rates, but if you google it you will soon be able to find the current them.


----------



## 100127

At the border on motorways you can buy them. Last count it was 40 euros.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

A few sites that may be of some use:

http://www.ezv.admin.ch/zollinfo_firmen/04020/04204/04208/04246/index.html?lang=en

http://www.ezv.admin.ch/zollinfo_fi...246/04837/index.html?lang=en#sprungmarke40_33

http://www.ezv.admin.ch/05784/index.html?lang=en


----------



## philoaks

> Going to Italy, through Switzerland where do I get vignette from & how much is it & how does it work, I might sound a bit dullllll but there is not much info on here. Any help will be great, thanks in advance.
> Eddie.


If the GVW of your Mohawk is 4250kgs like my Dakota then this thread may help.


----------



## Morphology

On the motorway crossing at Basle you can pay cash to the border guard or if, like me, you wanted to use a credit card, they will let you pull through into the car park and go into the office to pay.

When I asked where I should stick it (the vignette!) they just shrugged and said 'anywhere' but pointed to top left and top right. I stuck it top left (as you face forwards), which seemed to be where most of the cars in the carpark had theirs.

Morph


----------



## Evs54

MYFANWY1 said:


> Going to Italy, through Switzerland where do I get vignette from & how much is it & how does it work, I might sound a bit dullllll but there is not much info on here. Any help will be great, thanks in advance.
> Eddie.


You will get it on the Swiss Border Controls , as you approche you will be asked weight of vehicle up to you what you tell them don't think they know . I think we payed around £25 for a ten day pass as I told them we were opver 3.5 k , under 3.5k it's around the same price but for the year .


----------



## Auldgadgey

*Swiss Vignette*

I am planning to travel by Chamonix to Martigny and over the Grand St Bernard pass to Aosta, can I do this woithout a vignette?


----------



## ob1

*Re: Swiss Vignette*



Auldgadgey said:


> I am planning to travel by Chamonix to Martigny and over the Grand St Bernard pass to Aosta, can I do this woithout a vignette?


.............

If your journey involves using a Swiss motorway yes, if not then no.


----------



## Auldgadgey

*Swiss Vignette*

Thanks ob1 I was really asking if there was a non motorway option on that route, I should have phrased the question better. 
I have now double checked the maps and it does appear that I can do it on vignette free roads.

Cheers


----------



## 100127

*Re: Swiss Vignette*



Auldgadgey said:


> I am planning to travel by Chamonix to Martigny and over the Grand St Bernard pass to Aosta, can I do this woithout a vignette?


No, you do not need a vignette for that trip as it is not motorway. Done it a few times.


----------



## 100127

Morphology said:


> On the motorway crossing at Basle you can pay cash to the border guard or if, like me, you wanted to use a credit card, they will let you pull through into the car park and go into the office to pay.
> 
> When I asked where I should stick it (the vignette!) they just shrugged and said 'anywhere' but pointed to top left and top right. I stuck it top left (as you face forwards), which seemed to be where most of the cars in the carpark had theirs.
> 
> Morph


When I bought my last one 2014 at Geneva, the woman just slapped it on the windscreen. Hell of a job getting it off to put on the car. :lol: :lol: They do come off in one piece.


----------



## rod_vw

Blobsta said:


> When I bought my last one 2014 at Geneva, the woman just slapped it on the windscreen. Hell of a job getting it off to put on the car. :lol: :lol: They do come off in one piece.


Have a piece of cling film / clear sticky book covering handy, stick that to the screen and stick the Vignette onto the cling film / clear sticky book covering. Easy to transfer to another car or maybe trade to another traveller!?!?

Rod


----------



## Webby1

*Vignette needed*

How closely do they check the van over?

Our van has been replated to 3850 but I have not fitted the new plate as yet....................figure it is in reserve if there are any problems with overloading. Also have an old copy of the V5 with 3500 listed.

So my question is could someone "hypothetically" get away with passing themselves off as still 3500.


----------



## pomme1

auldgadgey,

I don't know the weight of your 'van, but if it's over 3500kg you need to pay the heavy vehicle road tax whichever roads you're using.

For a short trip it's actually cheaper than a vignette and you can buy it at the border.

Roger


----------



## ob1

Cling film? Vehicles of 3850kg disguised as 3500kg? It's amazing what people will do to save a few bob. 

The fact is that the Swiss road charges are some of the cheapest in the world at approx £26 for a years unlimited mileage if you are under 3500kg and approx £1 per day for the same thing if you are over that weight. Compare that to the French and Spanish charges alone. It even costs me £2 for three minutes on the Dartford Crossing in a car!


----------

